# Lemon grass oil--How often



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

How often should I apply the lure scent? One time? Twice?---Depending on rainfall flooding the floor at the entrance maybe. Please advise.
Thanks,
LtlWilli


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Once, a few drops on a comb and a few in the entrance works for me.


----------



## Mosherd1 (Apr 17, 2011)

Is there such a thing as too much lure? I put more than usual this year in a trap and have not seen any swarms and very very few scouts.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

I dunno---seems like an overabundance of scent would cause suspicion.--Just a guess.
LtlWilli


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

I put 4-5 drops on "lures" I make from cottonballs and 2" sections of drinking straw. Lasts a whole season for me.


----------



## Charlie B (May 20, 2011)

I use a half opened sandwich bag containing cotton balls or a piece of paper towel with 4 or 5 drops of lemongrass oil soaked in it. I lay the sandwich bag on the floor of the trap near the back. It last forever inside the bag and I never have to re-apply. 

I don't think you can use too much. When I first started I was ridiculous about the amount I was using thinking more is better. I soaked paper towels until they were dripping. I rubbed it all over the entrance once a day, etc. They still moved in. I backed off to just what I'm doing now and they still moved it. 

Although I have to say I think it was more about the old comb and the "already lived in" box I was using rather than the lemongrass oil. 

I had completely forgot to apply lemongrass oil when I set up the bait hive two weeks ago. A huge swarm just moved in. :s

Go figure!!!


----------



## trainwrecker (May 23, 2010)

i agree w charlie. the old comb and lived in box is huge. i have been trying to get bees in all of my nuc boxes even if it means using a new one when i have an empty old one. the extras ought to make good swarm traps next spring.


----------

